# mc digitalisieren



## sidi (6. April 2003)

hallo, 
bin auf der suche nach einer lösung um eine mc auf meinen pc zu spielen. habe wavelab 3.0 aber wenig schimmer.. was ich bisher herausgefunden habe: mit mic-in funktionierts, aber grauenhaftes rauschen. mit line-in hab ich keinen pegel. karte ist sb-live! 1024.
ich spiele die mc im tapedeck ab, lass sie über den verstärker ausgang beim line-in reinlaufen, habe den sound auf den pc boxen, aber wie gesagt keinen pegel d.h. keine aufnahme.
brauche dringend rat!
thx
sidi


----------



## Tim C. (6. April 2003)

- Also annen Mic Eingang auf keinen Fall drangehen, damit schrottest du dir allerhöchstens die Kopfhörer oder Boxen, die grade am PC hägen

-Probier mal von Verstärkerausgang des TapeDecks erst in einen Verstärker und von einem Aux oder Tape ausgang des Verstärkers in den LineIn dann solltest du nen Pegel haben. Ausserdem musst du natürlich den LineIn als Wiedergabe Quelle in den Audio Optionen von Windows mit nem Häkchen aktivieren.


----------



## sidi (6. April 2003)

JESUS!!!!
dieses elende kleine häckchen war das einzige problem! war das mic statt dem line-in angehakt, ansonsten hat ja alles perfekt gepasst (vom verstärker her)
thx a lot!!!!


----------

